# Mosquito Lagoon and IRL redfish



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Here are some of the best reds from the past month.

































































I'm trying to gathers all the photos of the trout from this month, I'll post those in the coming days. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Nice fish; I met you at Scottsmoor Landing a couple weeks ago. Glad to see you on here, you should post some pics of your skiff.....


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Yep, thanks for telling me about this site. I don't have any pics of just my skiff though, i'll snap some next time I'm out in her.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I'm digging the bamboo. Nice reds.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Yep, thanks for telling me about this site. I don't have any pics of just my skiff though, i'll snap some next time I'm out in her.



Yeah I'm glad you joined the site; there is some good folks around here.

I hadn't been out of Scottsmoor in a couple months so I had a tough time finding fish. But we did catch some nice trout and had a couple shots at some reds managing just one. I did see some monster ladyfish though up on a flat where we often see those bigguns like you've posted.

Heres a pic of your platform for everyone to get a look at.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

That platform is pretty cool, any more info on how you built it? Nice fish and this is a perfect of example of doing more with less.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Great pics!!!!!! Love fishing the lagoon can wait to go back this november. I fish with local guide Capt. Nick Sassic. Welcome from Puerto Rico.
This was my first trip to the lagoon and the indian river. First red ever. It was actually in the indian river. After that we fish the lagoon.


----------



## Dysect (May 22, 2012)

> > Yep, thanks for telling me about this site. I don't have any pics of just my skiff though, i'll snap some next time I'm out in her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I really love that platform. I just bought a J14, hopefully I can pick it up next week. It needs a platform and now I'm seriously considering mimicking your design. Any chance you can give us some details on the materials/construction?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Great pics!!!!!! Love fishing the lagoon can wait to go back this november. I fish with local guide Capt. Nick Sassic. Welcome from Puerto Rico.
> This was my first trip to the lagoon and the indian river. First red ever. It was actually in the indian river. After that we fish the lagoon.


That's alright for your first red ever... jk, that thing is a brute! And on fly! nice.... is that the school over your left shoulder?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

i didn't take any pictures of the build, sorry guys. and it is pretty complicated. i do have some photos that may give a better visual understanding. if i was to try and explain the process without better pics, it be tough. It was a lot of tedious, time consuming work, and required quite a few safety breaks...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Is that an older hells bay or just a sticker? Lol


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Is that an older hells bay or just a sticker? Lol


they were on the boat when I bought it, I noticed them the first time I loaded it. made me laugh, so I kept em. besides, it's a 75' johnson, so it's pretty much exactly the same as a hells bay. she gets me on the fish!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> > Is that an older hells bay or just a sticker? Lol
> 
> 
> they were on the boat when I bought it, I noticed them the first time I loaded it. made me laugh, so I kept em. besides, it's a 75' johnson, so it's pretty much exactly the same as a hells bay. she gets me on the fish!


Thats funny, my son asked the same question when he saw the boat; only he was serious... When you pulled up to the ramp I immedietly was saying to myself what a cool skiff has to be a Johnsen or Mitchell and the platform is definitely the definition of thinking outside the box. I considered building one from PVC and in fact built one but it didn't work that great. 

I like to fish that part of the IRL so maybe we'll run into each other again. I usually fish there on fridays and pretty much have the whole north end to myself. I recognize some of the areas in your pics where those bruisers were caught but haven't been able to get one like that yet. Our biggest fish from there is 32" which was sight fished out of the grass by Turnbull Creek.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice fish and an even nicer platform. Two points for creativity!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes it is. It was like wrangling cattle.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great redfish pics!


----------

